
LastPass doubles its premium edition pricing. Alternative suggestions please - moulidorai
Which is the right alternative: Zoho Vault, 1Password, Dashlane or any others?
======
blakdawg
KeepassXC seems like the closest alternative to me. I'm evaluating that as a
LastPass alternative - not because of the price increase (which isn't
material) but because LastPass hasn't impressed me with their diligence and
care regarding security, which is the whole point of a password manager, from
my perspective.

But I'm delighted to hear of other alternatives if there's something better. I
don't mind paying but I'm not going to pay for crap.

------
Kdy9x
It's only $24 for a year... It is also free for majority of the features
everyone needs.

